# Kribensis layed eggs



## Po0gs (Sep 3, 2008)

Hey I have a pair of Kribs only currently in a 15 gallon long, (same footprint as a 20 gallon) with plants, rocks, and driftwood.

Well the female layed eggs on a slanted rock in the cave and I been keeping an eye on the eggs, but it seems as if most of them have diappeared.

Could it be the male ate them? Any help appreciated,
thanks.


----------



## exasperatus2002 (Jul 5, 2003)

is it Pelvicachromis pulcher? I used to have a breeding pair in with a pair of blue acara in a 20 l. I didnt have a problem with egg eating after the first batch. They laid in a cave that the female guarded & the male patrolled the perimeter. They had the tank split down the middle. I later removed the acara's.


----------



## Po0gs (Sep 3, 2008)

They are the pelviachromis pulchers, and it is their first lay, so do you think this is common on the first batch? It appears there is literally 1 egg left, and the female is still hanging in the cave.

Thanks folks


----------



## exasperatus2002 (Jul 5, 2003)

Its not uncommon for cichlids, as inexperienced parents to eat their first few batches. Especially if its in a high traffic area. This will vary from individuals & species. Discus which I had bred, were very prone to the "I'll eat it so you cant" syndrome where mbuna are less prone to it in my opinion. They'll get it right with a little practice, then you'll see a very caring pair of fish and prolific at that.


----------



## Po0gs (Sep 3, 2008)

Thanks for the help! Sounds interesting, now that all the eggs are eaten I may want to add some Ottos, do you think this is a bad idea? Also I was maybe thinking a shoal of dither fish, neon tetras maybe, Im just afraid when the Kribs breen the tetras or ottos will become food :-?

Thanks guys


----------



## exasperatus2002 (Jul 5, 2003)

My pair werent to aggressive unless they had a clutch. it was back in the early 90's that I had them. I had a pair of them & a pair of blue acaras that split the tank in half (20l). I remember having a few tetras but cant remember if there was aggression towards them. I just remember the face offs at the 50 yard line. It was a planted tank with a cave & flat rock on both sides. The kribs used the cave & the acara the flat rock to spawn on. They were the first 2 cichlid species for me to spawn.


----------



## Po0gs (Sep 3, 2008)

Males attacking the female.. anyone know why??


----------



## Paul M (Mar 31, 2005)

prob. he is just trying to dominate the female.

Paul


----------



## Po0gs (Sep 3, 2008)

It has since stopped, it was odd though for sure.


----------

